# Mini blocks or knife and fork holders.



## Ericfg (Aug 4, 2022)

I wanted something to hold a couple of older table knives and forks I got that I use on a daily basis. I needed to get them off the counter so I came up with this:
Some scrap cherry that I had. Cut to size and then a couple passes of each half through the table saw to cut the slots. 





Here's a shot of a test fitting




And here they are glued in place on the side of the bread box I made, years ago, from a scrap wine crate.


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 4, 2022)

And some knife block porn...


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 4, 2022)

Today's project: cut to size pieces for a dedicated paring/boning profile block.
I had a big chunk of endgrain Oak and Jatoba cutting board that I made years ago. Because reasons the glue joints were failing in places so I cut that up into strips for the main part of the new block. I'll use thin strips of Walnut sapwood as spacers.


----------

